# Saint-Paddy‘s



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 15:08:37 -0500*
Happy Saint-Patrick to all of you
jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 16:42:56 EST*
‘Top o‘ the marnin‘ to ya, JF.
Try to get past the whole mid-afternoon thing  
            -Matt

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 13:42:35 -0800*
In the tradition of my wife‘s family, I shall be unable to type tonight...So
happy St. Pats to all of you
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 12:08 PM
Subject: Saint-Paddy‘s
> Happy Saint-Patrick to all of you
>
> jf
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 17:05:55 -0500*
Did you all know its also the Princess Patricia‘s Canadian Light Infantry‘s
Birthday to
Green beer and all Lots of broomball.
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 4:42 PM
Subject: Re: Saint-Paddy‘s
> In the tradition of my wife‘s family, I shall be unable to type
tonight...So
> happy St. Pats to all of you
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 12:08 PM
> Subject: Saint-Paddy‘s
>
>
> > Happy Saint-Patrick to all of you
> >
> > jf
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Mar 2001 15:13:46 -0800*
Well Happy birthday to the PPCLI as well...
Bon fete a toi....oops thats for the VanDoo
Happy Birthday to you......
----- Original Message -----
From: "Robert Childs" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 2:05 PM
Subject: Re: Saint-Paddy‘s
> Did you all know its also the Princess Patricia‘s Canadian Light
Infantry‘s
> Birthday to
> Green beer and all Lots of broomball.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 4:42 PM
> Subject: Re: Saint-Paddy‘s
>
>
> > In the tradition of my wife‘s family, I shall be unable to type
> tonight...So
> > happy St. Pats to all of you
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, March 17, 2001 12:08 PM
> > Subject: Saint-Paddy‘s
> >
> >
> > > Happy Saint-Patrick to all of you
> > >
> > > jf
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 02:10:34 -0000*
Three cheers for green beer! "Erin go bragh" or however you spell it!, 
etc., etc.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Saint-Paddy‘s
Date: Sat, 17 Mar 2001 15:08:37 -0500
Happy Saint-Patrick to all of you
jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

